# Monte Carlo Simulation XLS SHEETS



## سيف الدين مرزوق (13 أبريل 2008)

ملفان اكسيل لتطبيق نظرية مونت كارلو في تطبيقات ادارة المخاطر و في انتظار رأي الخبراء
هذا هو الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/43926459/9f5e2f5b/Monte_Carlo_Simulation.html?dirPwdVerified=9ace4cae


----------



## احمد الديب (13 أبريل 2008)

اللله ينور يا هندسة
ايه الجمال ده


----------



## خالد عبدالباقى (14 أبريل 2008)

good effort, thank u


----------



## هاجر محمد (14 أبريل 2008)

*بجد مشاركة رائعة من العضو*

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (14 أبريل 2008)

شكراً وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## MouneerPMP (14 أبريل 2008)

Thank you
but i didn't get any thing if anyone can explain how it can be useful


----------



## م محمد كرم (18 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير
بارك الله فيك .....وأجرك على الله


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (8 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (8 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saryadel (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ملفات ممتازة , جزاك الله خير


----------



## وحيد البيه (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------

